# Blocker bei Update auf KDE 3.5.10

## Jefferson

Servus,

wollte gerade mein KDE auf 3.5.10 von 3.5.9 updaten und bekomme hier etliche Blocker.

1. Hat jemand von euch die selben Probleme beim Updaten?

2. Wenn ich die Topics bzgl. "KDE4 Stable Freigabe" in portage richtig in Erinnerung habe, soll das Ende Juni erfolgen (Basis war die Freigabe von 3.5.10 als stable). Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn auf 3.5.10 zu updaten oder ist es besser auf KDE4 zu warten?

Anbei mal die Blocker beim Updaten auf KDE 3.5.10

Grüße

Jeff

```

ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2  USE="-gnome" 1,142 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-0.7.8  USE="-gnome"

[blocks b     ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ("x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main" is blocking x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-main-0.8.2)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2  USE="-gnome" 2,563 kB

[uninstall    ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-0.7.8  USE="-gnome"

[blocks b     ] x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ("x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" is blocking x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.2)                                                                                                                      

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                    

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -custom-cxxflags -debug (-firebird) -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                             

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r3] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle%* nas qt3support tiff -custom-cxxflags -debug -mng -nis -pch -raster% -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility kde%* -custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch -phonon%" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="qt3support -custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)                                        

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="kde%* -custom-cxxflags -debug -pch" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="-custom-cxxflags% -debug -pch (-webkit%*)" 0 kB

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2)

```

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769073-highlight-.html

Bzgl Kde4 vs. KDE3

Schau dir mal nen paar Screenshots an, es ist halt schon ein großer Umstieg.

Du kannst es auch erstmal parallel installieren.

Tobi

----------

## Jefferson

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769073-highlight-.html 

```

Danke für den Hinweis! 

Habe ich trotz Suche im Forum gar nicht gesehen. Werde es mal so machen, wie dort bereits beschrieben worden ist.

Grüße

Jeff

----------

## AmonAmarth

die kde 4 parallelinstallation haut auch nur hin wenn kde 3.5.10 installiert ist

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

ich bin mir fast sicher das es nur ein ich moechte nicht automatisch aktualisiert werden ego ding ist. hab auch noch das problem doch durch ein NewUSE worldupdate teilweise kde 3.5.10 mit dabei wobei kdelibs streikte. wie auch kdebase-startkde. beides manuell mit -1 aktualisiert und alles wa fein. die qt ebuilds kommen ja auch zweimal vor. war vorher bei poppler auf meinem system auch sehr beliebt das spiel.

----------

